# Winter Bowhunting Tips



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm tired of seeing Collinwood at the top. So here's a new topic. Anyone have any good tips about how to make time on the stand in the late season more comfortable? Here are my two:

1) Get a bow holder on your treestand. No need to have a well engineered heat sink lying across your lap.

2) Get rid of the gloves and mittens and get a muff and throw a few hand warmers in it.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Sit In A Blind With A Heater On....get Some Frozen Peas...when He Goes To Take A Pee Shoot Em////


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

"Toasty Toes" toe warmers. Don't venture into the frigid artic Ohio tundras without 'em :!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Or you can just take advantage of the crazy mild weather we have been having the last few days. I don't know how many more of those kind of days we will have but if you plan accordingly you can find some days that are not much different than some of the November hunts. The big bonus to hunting those days is that if they are right after soem very frigid weather the deer will be much more active and feeding hard while the weather is warmer.


----------

